# No more Nolva at CNW



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 25, 2004)

CNW no longer carrying research substances.  Who is?


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

itll be back


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 25, 2004)

Matt said in an email he will no longer be carrying any research chems.  I don't believe it is coming back at CNW.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 25, 2004)

Cnw ??


----------



## V Player (Dec 25, 2004)

Custom Nutrition Warehouse


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 25, 2004)

that sux.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes it does.  Value pharm has some generics in 20 mg tabs that are cheap, but I'm not fluent on whether they will ship here (from Australia). Anyone have an alternate supply...for research only, of course.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 25, 2004)

Ibenutrition.com has it at a good price


----------



## Chopper (Dec 25, 2004)

Lion Nutrition


----------



## musclepump (Dec 26, 2004)

Why won't they carry it anymore?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 26, 2004)

Nolva is much cheaper if you buy the powder from individuals who stay under the government's radar, not from these internet sites.


----------



## Du (Dec 26, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Nolva is much cheaper if you buy the powder from individuals who stay under the government's radar, not from these internet sites.


Like who? 





I know a good supplier.


----------



## simbh (Dec 26, 2004)

I prefer buying it in caps from sites though ... I just ordered mine , but I don't know if I'll get it since Canada is very strick on that . I know that for you us/uk folks it shouldn't be a problem but Im not suppose to supply links here. The price is pretty damn cheap if you ask me . 40$ for 10mg (100 caps) . That 40$ includes the shipping. US Dollars of course.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah lets not post any sites. Although technically legal, it is a grey area and we don't won't to draw attention where it is not wanted.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 26, 2004)

A reliable quote fom a good guy.................

"As for the research chems, it is already starting, the DEA announced they have a hotline for informants to call in about websites selling drugs. They want people to call in with info about these sites, so it wont be long."


----------



## topolo (Dec 26, 2004)

those bastards


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2004)

Research chemicals belong underground anyway. You still won't get in legal trouble for possession--unless your state has laws regulating them. Might as well buy from email sources or friends and save a few bucks. Just can't use your credit card.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 27, 2004)

_What are research chemicals? Is there a place that sells all substances in the world?  _


----------



## Du (Dec 27, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What are research chemicals? Is there a place that sells all substances in the world?  _


Its what your parents gave you when you were a small child.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 28, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its what your parents gave you when you were a small child.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Research chemicals belong underground anyway. You still won't get in legal trouble for possession--unless your state has laws regulating them. Might as well buy from email sources or friends and save a few bucks. Just can't use your credit card.


Before long you will probably have to. I'd be willing to bet that eventually they get banned also. In Most states it's illegal to have without a prescription so you can get in trouble.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 28, 2004)

I've got enough now to last two cycles... guess that's good


----------



## ZECH (Dec 29, 2004)

CNW will no longer be carrying Nolva. It's legal ramifications that made him make this  decision. I'm sure more will follow.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 29, 2004)

I love the "not for human consumption" tags on some of these sites mentioned above...


----------



## Lion (Mar 19, 2005)

www.lionnutrition.com we sell only legal products ......mmmm  peppermint tamoxifen my rats love it


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

Lion said:
			
		

> www.lionnutrition.com we sell only legal products ......mmmm peppermint tamoxifen my rats love it


Peppermint tamox??? 
Thats a smart idea. 




Pricey though.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 19, 2005)

lol my rat was able to drop 9 pounds in 2 weeks hehehe thats one happy rat


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 19, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Yeah lets not post any sites. Although technically legal, it is a grey area and we don't won't to draw attention where it is not wanted.


 uh, i guess they didn't read this. Keep sites off the boards guys and to PM or secure emails.


----------

